# New owner, old house



## freejumper (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
last month I finally bought a house, an old one... too old I think but it was the cheapest the real estate proposed to us. Now I live with my wife, my daughter and with a lot of dust everywhere... Everyday, we use the vacuum twice a day but my son can't stop snozing. We can't move out again then what should we do?


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

freejumper said:


> Hi,
> last month I finally bought a house, an old one... too old I think but it was the cheapest the real estate proposed to us. Now I live with my wife, my daughter and with a lot of dust everywhere... Everyday, we use the vacuum twice a day but my son can't stop snozing. We can't move out again then what should we do?


Its not possible to move again , get it steam cleaned once


----------



## arthurentier (Apr 8, 2015)

I think you should buy a few air purifiers to place them in each room, it will help you and your son. If you don't know which one to choose I recommand you to use Clair air purifiers these ones I have one in my bedroom and it's really efficient to catch the dust and particules. Plus, if you wanna buy on this website, the shipping is free and they make discount prices nowadays.
I think the best solution is to rebuild the walls, the roof, the house... if you can.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

freejumper said:


> Hi,
> last month I finally bought a house, an old one... too old I think but it was the cheapest the real estate proposed to us. Now I live with my wife, my daughter and with a lot of dust everywhere... Everyday, we use the vacuum twice a day but my son can't stop snozing. We can't move out again then what should we do?


Dust control is about stopping the entry of dust....are you beside a busy road or other dusty area?
You can seal all the gaps around a room when you are repainting - it takes time but it is worth it as the room will be much more comfortable.
Has the house got carpet?
Old carpet can have many kilos of dust and dirt trapped inside it, regardless of vacuuming.
Under door gaps can let dust into a room. Use draught stoppers at the doors.

Our daughter had sneezing problems when she first came to Australia but they cleared up once spring was finished.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Sina1 (May 31, 2015)

Maybe there are other factors (allergens) such as plant pollen.


----------

